# Low carb Bread?



## belugalad (Jun 19, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what they have found to be the lowest carb bread in Sainsburys,Tescos or Morrisons,I'm not nesr Asda.
At the moment I have a slice of Hovis Lower carb seeded bread at 9.9g carbs per 36g slice


----------



## grovesy (Jun 19, 2019)

I think most of the low carb ones are much the same.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 19, 2019)

I have found one on Sainsburys site called Hi Lo seeded medium loaf 5g carbs per slice,and per 100 g 24.7 g protein,fibre 10.2g,that will do for me


----------



## grovesy (Jun 19, 2019)

I think I tried that one but did not like it.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2019)

When considering bread it's also worth considering the GI (Glycaemic Index), which is an indication of how quickly an item is likely to digest and raise your blood sugar levels. White bread is the worst, with a GI greater than that of table sugar!  Best breads are the least processed, wholewheat variety with seeds 

Here's a poem I wrote 10 years ago 

Low G.I. bread

Down at the bakers, I’ve heard it’s been said,
There’s a good special offer on Low GI bread.
So I put on my coat and set off down the road
For something to lower my glycaemic load.

And there in the window in prominent view
Was a sign confirming what I’d been told was true:
‘Live your life healthy, for you’re a long time dead –
Come in and sample our Low GI bread!’

The devil inside me said ‘I wonder if they know?
They say ‘Low GI’, but what makes it so?’
So I questioned the counter girl, would she comply?
She looked rather puzzled, then gave this reply…

‘Well, the ‘Low’ means there’s less, and the ‘I’ means ‘Inside’,
But as for the ‘G’ I can’t really decide…
Could it be Garlic or Ginger or Goat?
Or (scraping the barrel!) a Gloucestershire stoat?’

‘Or Gherkins or Grapefruit, or maybe Goosefat?’
I suggested ‘Glycaemic?’ – ‘No, I don’t think it’s that –
Gammon? Or Gumbo? Or Guava? Or Gin?’
(She was beginning to wish that I hadn’t come in!)

Then a lady beside me said ‘Why would I pay more
For bread that has less of what went in before?’
That caused the girl’s listing of ‘G’ things to stop,
So we both turned round briskly and vacated the shop!


----------



## belugalad (Jun 19, 2019)

Northerner said:


> When considering bread it's also worth considering the GI (Glycaemic Index), which is an indication of how quickly an item is likely to digest and raise your blood sugar levels. White bread is the worst, with a GI greater than that of table sugar!  Best breads are the least processed, wholewheat variety with seeds
> 
> Here's a poem I wrote 10 years ago
> 
> ...



I enjoyed that,you certainly have a talent,that was something that I wasn't able to master at school


----------



## Browser (Jun 19, 2019)

Like a lot on here, Burgen is my go to bread. It’s maybe not the lowest carbs, per slice available but I think the ingredients in this bread are pretty kind to BG. It definitely suits me.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 19, 2019)

Browser said:


> Like a lot on here, Burgen is my go to bread. It’s maybe not the lowest carbs, per slice available but I think the ingredients in this bread are pretty kind to BG. It definitely suits me.


I shall give that a try next time I need a loaf


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 24, 2019)

@Northerner: 

I like Burgen too, and I get the big loaves which are 11.8 per slice, but being big they are quite substantial (I've only occasionally seen the smaller loaves round our way). The lowest I've come across is LivLife from Waitrose, and the small slices are 3.8 each. Hovis Nimble, which I also like, has gone AWOL at the moment.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 24, 2019)

+1 for Burgen. I still find it hits my BG fairly fast (despite the low GI repuration) so I have to dose insulin a good half hour early, but the fact that it has a lower carb load than regular seeded loaves (18-20g carbs per slice) makes it my regular choice


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 27, 2019)

belugalad said:


> I have found one on Sainsburys site called Hi Lo seeded medium loaf 5g carbs per slice,and per 100 g 24.7 g protein,fibre 10.2g,that will do for me


Not seen that one. May give it a try as I make my own bread at present.  I cannot get the Burgen anymore and my husband likes that one.


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 27, 2019)

Northerner said:


> When considering bread it's also worth considering the GI (Glycaemic Index), which is an indication of how quickly an item is likely to digest and raise your blood sugar levels. White bread is the worst, with a GI greater than that of table sugar!  Best breads are the least processed, wholewheat variety with seeds
> 
> Here's a poem I wrote 10 years ago
> 
> ...


Wow.  Not eaten white bread for years and years but did not know it was worse than table sugar.  Shocking you see it served up in some many restaurants and eateries with no other choices.


----------



## Browser (Jun 27, 2019)

Browser said:


> Like a lot on here, Burgen is my go to bread. It’s maybe not the lowest carbs, per slice available but I think the ingredients in this bread are pretty kind to BG. It definitely suits me.



I’m miffed. I went into Sainsbury’s this afternoon to pick up a couple of Burgen loaves but couldn’t find them on their usual shelf. I asked if they had been moved or were they out of stock?  The guy said they’ve stopped stocking it. Oh, poor seller was it? No the guy said, it flew off the shelves but I think they’re trying to push our own multi-seed loaf, which is just the same thing. Aye, right mate. Bye! They’ve lost another customer.


----------



## SueEK (Jun 27, 2019)

Northerner said:


> When considering bread it's also worth considering the GI (Glycaemic Index), which is an indication of how quickly an item is likely to digest and raise your blood sugar levels. White bread is the worst, with a GI greater than that of table sugar!  Best breads are the least processed, wholewheat variety with seeds
> 
> Here's a poem I wrote 10 years ago
> 
> ...


Hi, I am a little confused about the GI regarding bread. I have been buying weight watchers soft malted danish which is 9g a slice which I thought was ‘ok’ but don’t know what to look for regarding GI. Any advice please?


----------



## grovesy (Jun 27, 2019)

Browser said:


> I’m miffed. I went into Sainsbury’s this afternoon to pick up a couple of Burgen loaves but couldn’t find them on their usual shelf. I asked if they had been moved or were they out of stock?  The guy said they’ve stopped stocking it. Oh, poor seller was it? No the guy said, it flew off the shelves but I think they’re trying to push our own multi-seed loaf, which is just the same thing. Aye, right mate. Bye! They’ve lost another customer.


I used to buy the small ones but the last few weeks my Sainsburys has not  had them. Only the large ones, fortunately it does not seem to be adversely affecting my levels.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2019)

Browser said:


> I’m miffed. I went into Sainsbury’s this afternoon to pick up a couple of Burgen loaves but couldn’t find them on their usual shelf. I asked if they had been moved or were they out of stock?  The guy said they’ve stopped stocking it. Oh, poor seller was it? No the guy said, it flew off the shelves but I think they’re trying to push our own multi-seed loaf, which is just the same thing. Aye, right mate. Bye! They’ve lost another customer.


Grr! My local Co-op in Southampton did that, and for the same 'reason'  It's not the same!  Thankfully, for me, they do sell it at my local Co-op here in Harrogate (and no, I didn't move here just because of that!  ) I've seen it in the big ASDA in town, there's no Sainsbury's to speak of here.


----------

